# Horns--is it worth watching?



## Tom (Nov 26, 2014)

So, I have been thinking about watching the dark fantasy thriller, _Horns_, that came out over Halloween. However, I've been given a lot of mixed opinions on it, ranging from "It's horrible, don't waste your time" to "It's amazing, everyone should see it!". I'm leaning towards seeing it, just because the concept is so intriguing and I want to see how Daniel Radcliffe tackles the role. I've only seen him in the Harry Potter films, so I'm curious to see him play this dark, dark character--so different from Harry Potter.

Alright, I'm also a sucker for beautifully designed promo pieces. But who wouldn't be?






If you've seen it, would you recommend it? Why or why not?


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't know. But I've read two books by Joe Hill (a collection of short stories and a novel), and they're worth reading.


----------

